# Comparing the M68C to the FL-18



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

Now stop being so wishy-washy or we'll have to take your man card away![/quote]

OK, OK, OK...I'll keep the M68c. I'm just having a little pre-, post-Vex depression. I am kind of excited to check the delivery date today, right after I workout, pound a few beers, watch some sports, and buy some chew :lol:.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

If you got notification it shipped , you should have it tomorrow or FRI - unless UPS is all crippled up from the WX!
:lol:



G'Luck & Enjoy!!!

*R*


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

Does the M68c have any interefernce rejection? I see some people implying there are ways to do it but no actual rejection function. Is it a common problem?


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Gutz said:


> *Does the M68c have any interefernce rejection?* I see some people implying there are ways to do it but no actual rejection function. Is it a common problem?


 yep, throw it away and use your vexilar. :lol::lol::lol:j/j


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

yes "ping speed" is a menu option. Just turn it up.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I fish right by the vexilars with my 522c and have no problems. So far fishing against the flashers or no unit at all. I am about 5 to every 3 of there fish against the flasher. The non sonar guys are almost 3 to 1. If the fishing is real good, the sonar doesn't matter. It seems to make a big difference when fishing toughens up to have the sonar. Also, I have much more patience then I did before using sonar. 

IMO, using a flasher compared to a Lowrance ice machine is like rubbing sticks together rather then using a bic lighter. The stick works,,but why deal with it.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Coldwater Charters said:


> I fish right by the vexilars with my 522c and have no problems. So far fishing against the flashers or no unit at all. I am about 5 to every 3 of there fish against the flasher. The non sonar guys are almost 3 to 1. If the fishing is real good, the sonar doesn't matter. It seems to make a big difference when fishing toughens up to have the sonar. Also, I have much more patience then I did before using sonar.
> 
> IMO, using a flasher compared to a Lowrance ice machine is like rubbing sticks together rather then using a bic lighter. The stick works,,but why deal with it.


its not the flasher its the people using them. i was out right next to a guy with the 522 and he came over after watching me pull up my limit and he had only 8-9 on the ice and he was there before me and i had my fl-8se with me.had to tell him how to catch the fish.you just have to know how to use your flasher. alot of people who have them dont use them to their full potential.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I thought I was a legend in my own mind once ZX.....
Then I woke up and fished with actual GREAT fishermen.....
:yikes:
I spend my time sharing and learning NEW things.


Try it sometime before it's too late......
:lol:

Maybe you can spend more time teaching others what you know instead of "professing what you know"

*Gutz....*
Under the first menu page "Sonar Features"
There is Surface Clarity (for surface clutter reduction) and the next item is:
* NOISE REJECTION *, unfortunately it doesn't work on guys like zx10r2004 ..... they just keep babblin' about how great that 50 year old "technology" is!!!
:SHOCKED::evilsmile

I never have any Vexilars tear up my stuff , but guys with Vexilars that get kinda close to me....LOLOLOL!
That's different... you hear a WWWWAAAAAAmbulance siren in the distance then. (Go ahead , push the IR button some more!!)
:lol:



> IMO, using a flasher compared to a Lowrance ice machine is like rubbing sticks together rather then using a bic lighter. The stick works,,but why deal with it.


:lol:
:lol:
:lol:


----------

